# شرح برنامج hysys



## Robyia (20 فبراير 2009)

هناك أخ طلب الشرح بالتفصيل أرجو لا أكون تأخرت في الرد عليه و اي سؤال يكتبه من دون حرجhttp://www.ziddu.com/download/2491348/HysysTutorial.pdf.html


----------



## محمد الأمين بلعشية (24 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*


----------



## salim khatem (2 نوفمبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiii boucouuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وجاري التحميل


----------



## basheer510 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع القيم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## نبع الوفا (4 ديسمبر 2009)

انا ابحث في موضوع "ازالة ايونات المعادن الثقيلة من المياة الصناعية" واحتاج لموديل رياضي لعملية الامتزاز كيف اطور نفسي في هذا المجال افيدوني


----------



## حسام ح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## abu-griesha (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد ربنا يكرمك و ألف شكر...خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه


----------



## توفيق جبار (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الاصيل222 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر عيوني وتسلم ياورده


----------



## chimiste ALG (10 فبراير 2010)

Merci pour tout les effort qui tu fait et bon courage


----------



## مرحّب (28 فبراير 2010)

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريمبارك الله فيكولاحرمنا الله من عطاءك


----------



## هشام حبيب (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (16 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## fathizh (24 أبريل 2010)

...Really great
thanks a lot for this document

Wher can I dowload this software for learning purposes ??


----------



## mehdi09 (25 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## safa aldin (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وجاري التحميل


----------



## enas2 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ااااااااااااااااااالف شكر


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (13 يناير 2011)

thanks so much


----------

